# What's in a name?



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

In order to broaden my search scope I am going to post here for suggestions. I recently picked out a new Doberman Pinscher puppy and I am completely lost for a name. I've posted on FB, G+, and have had multiple discussions at work regarding names and have come up with a few that I liked but they either stupid because my friends are assholes & don't take it seriously, were too long or just didn't roll off the tongue for me. Here are a few names that I was kicking around...

Mephistopheles (Mephisto)
Grayson
Zsasz

I'm also trying to avoid "common" or mythological names so I'm looking for something somewhat unique. ANY and all suggestions are appreciated.

Pertinent information:
Sex: Male
Color: Fawn
Eyes: Blue
Dam: Black/Rust, ~26" at withers, ~65lbs
Sire: Black/Rust, ~33" at top of head, ~80lbs

If anyone wants to see some pictures I can pop some up here if seeing will help with the brainstorming. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

how about rookie or zizzler


----------

